# Shop Organization



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Since I insulated and shelled out the shop walls last weekend I have the task of reorganizing everything as the shop was stripped. 

If you have any great tips, tricks, and or ideas etc that you use to help keep things organized in your shop, I would love for you to post them as the more organized I can get the better.

While googling that topic tonight I came across this article by Jock Holmen in American Woodworker in which he uses a wall slat system AW Extra - Hyper-Organize Your Shop - Shop - American Woodworker . The way he has it set up opens up some space and puts tools insight and easily at reach without cluttering up the workbench.

I imagine I will use some of his system but look forward to using anything that will help with organizing a small shop


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2010)

Good morning,
I just rebuilt my shop in 2009 and built and installed cabinets with peg board in the back and on the doors with 1 inch spacing to keep all my small stuff in it's place.Just used some old panels that were lying around to make them with and painted them. They work great.David


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Marco,

I used commercial slatwall and retail slatwall fixtures, so far so good. I have a lot of height on my shop walls, and the slatwall gave me a flexible and easy way to utilize it.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope to one day be organized enough to put in a similar system using French cleats.
Shop Upgrade - French Cleats - by Maveric777 @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Having my shop in the garage, I put shelves up on every wall available. Much more room to store the things I'll never use.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, something that helps is to create a flow through your work space. By that I mean start with rough processing and work your way around to finishing. This is something that will help organize your tools in the order you will need them. Trust me on this one, I did not do this and spend a ton of time going back and forth for things. One of these days everything has to come out and get sorted into order. At least I know where everything is now.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input comments and great ideas guys and will likely put all to use in someway shape or form before its over.

For the short term I threw a bunch of "Temporary Shelfs" on the walls to get things off the floor. Next I decided to build a rolling tool stand with interchangeable shelfs for different tools to slide in and out plus fold down tables on the sides and back. I saw the opportunity to make a little space. The Tool Stand replaces the Portable Saw Station which was built for outside use. I almost strangled myself trying to use that thing a couple of times in my 10x12 shop, fortunately the tools cord came unplugged from the receptacle. :no: So the Portable Saw Station is stationed outside for ripping full sheets and heavy saw dust days when the weather is nice(r)

I had to look up French Cleat and didn't know what it was called come to find out that is how I have my Overhead cabinet hung on the wall.

I do need to have some peg board because it seems like you can't call it a shop unless there is some peg board hanging somewhere.

If, make that when I do get to hyper organize I want to experiment with the wall slats....................

Right now I 'm happy to find what I need when I need it with out calling 911.... for some reason they felt that me not being able to find my 1/2 inch collet was not an emergency............. go figure :wacko:


----------



## rsumme (Oct 6, 2011)

I set up a new shop abut two years ago and puzzled over what is the controlling element. I concluded that the dust collection ducts were least flexible so they dictated the location of most of my larger machines. I wanted rigid ducts as far as they could be used to maximize the efficiency of the dust collection system. Air piping is rigid also but doesn't go to so many places. Electrical lines can go many places. Some of mine are mounted on my ducts. Good luck!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I used a lot of peg board on the walls. Also built this cabinet from Wood magazine.
Also, the three benches in the shop, all have drawers and doors under them.


----------

